# Harbour Festival



## wiskey (Jul 31, 2008)

Is it free? What happens? Should we go?

Thanks


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2008)

If the weather's nice, you can look at some nice boats while taking a walk round the harbour. Then there'll be Chris De Berg in the lloyds ampitheatre later on.


----------



## JTG (Jul 31, 2008)

There's a big banner up saying EDF welcome me to the harbour festival.

Yes, welcoming me to my own bloody harbourside. Fuck off.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 31, 2008)

no its not welcoming you to the harbour, its welcoming you to the festival 



whats the matter?


----------



## JTG (Jul 31, 2008)

dunno really, intense dislike of sponsorship and bristol city council and stuff.

don't mind me


----------



## wiskey (Jul 31, 2008)

so you're not coming then?


----------



## wiskey (Jul 31, 2008)

Crispy said:


> If the weather's nice, you can look at some nice boats while taking a walk round the harbour. Then there'll be Chris De Berg in the lloyds ampitheatre later on.



apparently there's a band that does tv theme covers in the amphitheatre . . . not quite sure what to make of that tbh


----------



## JTG (Jul 31, 2008)

wiskey said:


> apparently there's a band that does tv theme covers in the amphitheatre . . . not quite sure what to make of that tbh



well orbital did Dr Who so it might be really good


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2008)

JTG said:


> intense dislike of sponsorship


*waves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 around infront of JTG's face*


----------



## JTG (Jul 31, 2008)

A perfectly good shirt ruined on an annual basis by ugly lettering in the middle of it.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2008)

I noticed while looking it up, that they've been fucking around with the shade of blue. idiots.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 31, 2008)

JTG said:


> There's a big banner up saying EDF welcome me to the harbour festival.
> 
> Yes, welcoming me to my own bloody harbourside. Fuck off.


----------



## purplex (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like a festival organized by councillor types chris de burgh ffs
Get down there and fucking riot


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2008)

Whats wrong with Chris de Burgh?


----------



## Geri (Aug 1, 2008)

Chris de Burgh isn't playing FFS! 

Kid Carpet is on at the Ampitheatre stage, I don't really like that one though as you can't sit down. Queen Square is better. 

I quite like the Harbourside Festival although it gets ridiculously busy.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Whats wrong with Chris de Burgh?




hes a cunt. 


One fucking song back in the 1920 something and they wheel him out like some representation for the yoof of today.

I can just see the meeting lots of grey hairs sucking down 20k worth of biscuits


Oh were having a festival

Oh lets get that lovelly nice Clif Richard in he's down with the kids

Oooh no dont you know he's like all of over 40 now and beside he's found jesus we dont wont to put the muslim populus off


Oh bugger. . so what do we do. . .




I know Christ De burgh he unassuming and no religous stands as yet Let shire him, He can hold a tune and has nice hair. And he did that lady in red that made it into the charts. Very popoluar with the young laides maybe even we could get some putang.

Lets get him down

Ok He is a wanky cunt though but we shall. 


YAY Chris De burgh My gran will be exstatic.

Excpet she dead and actually preffered Massive attack.







So he's not playing then huh


----------



## Iam (Aug 1, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Whats wrong with Chris de Burgh?



How long have you got?


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 1, 2008)

there's some lovely food in queen's square over the harbour festival times.

chomp chomp.


----------



## strung out (Aug 1, 2008)

i got work all weekend unfortunately but maybe i'll pop down saturday evening if anyone's gonna be about?


----------



## Iam (Aug 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, I'm out of Bristol this weekend, so will miss both this and the 50s bikini bike/car wash @ Baristas.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2008)

Blimey you lot really dont deserve anything nice 

How fucking miserable are you! 

Well I might go along to see what happens, then if its shit I can slag it off AFTER I've tried it.

(((Chris de burgh)))


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2008)

No-one ever deserves Chris De Burgh


Saying that I see that Meatloaf Mark is playing at Brean thats gotta be a do-er


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2008)

He's not playing? Every time there's a stage set up at the ampitheatre, I just assume it's chris de burgh.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> He's not playing? Every time there's a stage set up at the ampitheatre, I just assume it's chris de burgh.




So does he 


The impromptu Powderham castle session show this

Oh look a castle . . .

A stage and loads of people picnicing.  . ?

I make that Deburgh o'clock


----------



## xenon (Aug 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> He's not playing? Every time there's a stage set up at the ampitheatre, I just assume it's chris de burgh.




Couple of years back they had Garry Wilmot on stage. I mean the Gary Wilmot! Oh and some local boxer singing. It was... Incongrous.

Still, I might go along.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd rather see Gary Wimot in a sparkly bowler hat then Chris De Burgh.


----------



## Geri (Aug 1, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> there's some lovely food in queen's square over the harbour festival times.



There's a stall that sells the most amazing French biscuits. They really are lush.


----------



## xenon (Aug 1, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I'd rather see Gary Wimot in a sparkly bowler hat then Chris De Burgh.




True. We did briefly give him some friendly heckleing.


----------



## breasticles (Aug 1, 2008)

toots and the maytals played last year, it was ace. lots of clifton babes in palestinian scarves smoking baggy spliffs and wearing sunglasses after dark, obviously, but if you ignored them, it was a top free night out. noone on the bill is as much of a draw this year i don't reckon, although i will be heading down to queen square for midday to see hot 8 brass band- they did that brass band version of sexual healing which gives me a proper happy. won't be much of a crowd at midday though, which is a shame.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 2, 2008)

Geri said:


> There's a stall that sells the most amazing French biscuits.



*puts on sulky face*

Whats wrong with English ones ?

And the carbon offsetting for shipping in Biscuits from France must be mega...

ohh hang on...

Now thats why the council spent 20k on biccys innit they were all coming in from France. Not yer average Peak freen stuff then


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 2, 2008)

xenon said:


> True. We did briefly give him some friendly heckleing.


Please say you went:

who's the wanker? 
who's the wanker? 
who's the wanker in the hat? 

whoooooo's the wankerinthabowlerhat?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2008)

*scowls @ bombscare*

I tell ya folks it's like living with Victor Meldrew at times...no it really is, he even argues with the telly 

Back to Chris de Burgh...

I'm gonna source some tunes to play out really, _really_ loud whilst doing me chores around the house...


----------



## big eejit (Aug 2, 2008)

Worth going down on Sunday afternoon to see the The She Creatures - Radiating Sexy Noise

http://www.theshecreatures.com/


----------



## dervish (Aug 2, 2008)

I was looking forward to Chris De Burgh. 

So is no one else going then?
(not necessarily to see Chris)


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2008)

We're going, but it doesn't look like sitting around weather, so I expect we will look at the stalls and then go home (although we are supposed to be meeting someone at 2 o'clock so might feel obliged to hang around a bit longer). I expect the pubs will be busy!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 2, 2008)

see Crispy . . you got his hopes up 

We'll wander over after lunch. I'll try and contain his dissapointment


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 2, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Worth going down on Sunday afternoon to see the The She Creatures - Radiating Sexy Noise
> 
> http://www.theshecreatures.com/



Saw them randomly at Glastonbury, and yeah, they were good, would see again.

Just noticed the Dhol Foundation are playing 2pm tomorrow, very very worth seeing, saw them at beautiful days a couple of years back, like a punjabi boy band, but awesome musicians  - http://www.dholfoundation.com/


----------



## wiskey (Aug 2, 2008)

dohl foundation are def worth a browse, first year they haven't been at womad in ages this year.

ps - where are you getting the lineup? I cant even find a website


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 2, 2008)

wiskey said:


> ps - where are you getting the lineup? I cant even find a website



Saturday

Sunday



Edit: Hmmm... Since I last checked that yesterday, Barry Adamson, the only act I was going to go and see, seems to have mysteriously disappeared from tonight's line-up...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks 



we're leaving when we get our act together


----------



## dervish (Aug 2, 2008)

That was good, lots of people around, and not all that much EDF advertising. 

Prolly going to go back for fireworks later.


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2008)

It was alright - I got sunburnt arms, and security hassled me *four times* for the heinous crime of drinking beer out of a bottle whilst watching Kid Carpet. One of them said to me "I've spoken to the two of you about this already, haven't I?" so I said "I don't know, you all look the same to me." Fucking fascists. 

Butchers has stayed behind to see Barry Adamson, whoever he might be.


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2008)

And I bought *6 *biscuits from the French biscuit stall - almost fainted when she asked me for £3.04!


----------



## Isambard (Aug 2, 2008)

Get six packets of biccies for that in Aldi.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 2, 2008)

It's weird, they can tell me that i can't drink from a glass bottle 28 tuimes. They can ask me to leave the sqaure 14 times, they can escort me off with the help of the police 4 times. But that can't tell me that Barry Adamson isn't playing.

Bristol festival here we come.


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 3, 2008)

Got back from the first day now, saw kid carpet, who was properly wicked, though wish he'd give more respect to his earlier tunes. 

Got robbed blind by the french stall holders, but managed to mitigate it with some fluent french, although some weren't having it. Ho hum. 

Never got battled for drinking, but then we were decanting wine into plastic cups out of sight.

Fireworks were better than before i thought, and will be back tomorrow for some more...


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 3, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Hmmm... Since I last checked yesterday, Barry Adamson, the only act I was going to go and see, seems to have mysteriously disappeared from tonight's line-up...





butchersapron said:


> It's weird, they can tell me that i can't drink from a glass bottle 28 tuimes. They can ask me to leave the sqaure 14 times, they can escort me off with the help of the police 4 times. But that can't tell me that Barry Adamson isn't playing.



So, he didn't play then?  

I swung through on my way elsewhere tonight, but no sign of Mr Adamson.  I wonder what last-minute predicament might've befallen him?*... 

*It's a long shot, but I hope he decided that, on reflection, EDF aren't an organisation he wishes to be associated with...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2008)

It was set up proper today for some edf_fuel_poverty stuff. I didn't pull, my finger out. No one did.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> It was set up proper today for some edf_fuel_poverty stuff.



Yes, I thought so too.  Topical leaflets, etc... 



butchersapron said:


> I didn't pull, my finger out. No one did.



Personally, I was crushed by unfettered power some years ago; I crumbled, and learnt to internalize the ruins and inertia...


----------



## big eejit (Aug 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> It was set up proper today for some edf_fuel_poverty stuff. I didn't pull, my finger out. No one did.



I spotted a couple of people handing out EDF leaflets on Queen Square. They spotted them too:


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 3, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Personally, I was crushed by unfettered power some years ago; I crumbled, and learnt to internalize the ruins and inertia...



Now _^that's^_ what fighting for a place on the last bus home from the centre on Harbourside weekend will do to a man's mind...


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> It was set up proper today for some edf_fuel_poverty stuff. I didn't pull, my finger out. No one did.



Funnily enough I left EDF yesterday 

check these guys out _instead _of EDF: http://www.ebico.co.uk/html/home.php


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 3, 2008)

the fireworks were ACE!


----------



## JTG (Aug 3, 2008)

Too many people, too confined an area, too much corporate pap and too many fucking dogs (if I was interested in dogs I'd get one myself, I don't wish to be harassed by yours)

Nice cheese though


----------



## wiskey (Aug 3, 2008)

I was a bit miffed by the number of dogs, although we did see a BIG dog try very hard to eat a chihuahua (?sp) which sort of made up for it, except it failed to get a good grip and the rat-dog got away. 

Why would you take a dog to somewhere that crowded?

Fireworks were nice, those that I could see from the window (not the stuff on the ground)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 3, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Whats wrong with Chris de Burgh?



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tu6uMDfBN88

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7s5HMZYwdQo

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OMbmWZj3uxk


----------



## JTG (Aug 3, 2008)

wiskey said:


> Why would you take a dog to somewhere that crowded?



normal people wouldn't.

dog owners are not normal people though


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 3, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tu6uMDfBN88
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7s5HMZYwdQo
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OMbmWZj3uxk



Very funny 

I still heart him though


----------



## big eejit (Aug 3, 2008)

Princess Slayer of The She Creatures at the harbour festival.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)

Why is she ironing a blue furry rug on stage?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 4, 2008)

Dodgy tranny on a stage at a street festival with big bad hair?
Not seen that since.....oooooh the other week!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)

That's not a tranny, it's deffo fanny...I can tell difference


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

JTG said:


> normal people wouldn't.
> 
> dog owners are not normal people though



bit of a broad generalisation there sir.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Why is she ironing a blue furry rug on stage?



surely thats an integral part of cookie monster


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope you mean his arm


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

well . . . bit hard to tell really innit 

might be a leg


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

yes lets hope its one of those. . .


or she's just had a cup a soup


----------



## JTG (Aug 4, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> bit of a broad generalisation there sir.



true though


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> or she's just had a cup a soup



 

I find the cupasoup hug scary


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

JTG said:


> true though




No not really. And your alienating yourself from a lot of people saying that.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not normal.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 4, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> No not really. And your alienating yourself from a lot of people saying that.



And from a lot of dogs.


----------



## JTG (Aug 4, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> No not really. And your alienating yourself from a lot of people saying that.



oh well.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

JTG said:


> oh well.











Hey. . . .Give us a hug


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

At least mines wagging its tail


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2008)

that dog is deflating! nurse, bicycle pump!


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2008)

I recognised some of the dogs at the festival as belonging to the people who hang around in King Square. I don't think they have anywhere to leave them, so they go everywhere they go.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2008)

Did anyone find out what happened to Barry Adamson then?


----------



## JTG (Aug 6, 2008)

eaten by dogs


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2008)

Police dogs I bet.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 6, 2008)

> Barry Adamson had to pull out because one of his band members had a family problem.



Source: Evening Post

Vague... 

-Maybe _the band member_ got eaten by his/her _family_ dog.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

Who's Barry Adamson ?


----------



## Geri (Aug 7, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Who's Barry Adamson ?



I think he was the lead singer in _Big Country._


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2008)

That was Stuart Adamson.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 7, 2008)

JTG said:


> true though



dogs are better than people...


----------



## Geri (Aug 7, 2008)

Iam said:


> That was Stuart Adamson.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

Geri said:


> I think he was the lead singer in _Big Country._



Aaaaah 

I'm ashamed to say this but I had the Big Country album. 

But to make it better, I gave it to a Joanna Muggeridge cos I fancied her and wanted to sit next to her in Geography. I didnt get anywhere with her though cos she fancied a boy who had a car.

Still I taped it first though


----------



## hermitical (Aug 7, 2008)

Barry Adamson was in Magazine iirc

been releasing soundtracky type stuff on Mute for years now


----------



## JTG (Aug 7, 2008)

hermitical said:


> dogs are better than people...



worrying


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2008)

JTG said:


> hermitical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats not only more PC its true


----------

